# Who's gonna try it this weekend?



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Alright you dye hards... who's gonna try and get out and run dogs tomorrow in the cold and snow??? Sunday afternoon maybe Ok but not to sure about Sat.


----------



## SingleShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

Were heading out on sunday to Fenton with a couple dogs. Never had any dogs at this spot yet, should be some good hunting I hope.


----------



## TallPaul (Jan 12, 2007)

Any chance I get, good or bad.


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Sunday after 12


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

later today after work.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Maybe today between noon and 2pm (after windchill gets back above zero). Maybe tomorrow, DEFINITELY Monday!

KW


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hunted this morning. Two rabbits moved, verrrrry short runs. The one rabbit came out right beside my foot from his snow cavity. He appeared to be swimming through the 8" of snow. There should be anywhere from 12-15 rabbits on this property. I'm guessing they were packed in holes/piles huddled together for warmth


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

going out wed or thur but for tree rats  i work weekends . Good luck guys!


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Will be out sunday. No dogs this time but we can usually scare up a couple any way.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

A friend and I were out for a couple hours this morning. The beagles had one short rabbit race.
I'm taking my MT. Cur in the morning to try our luck with the squirrels, but I'm not counting on much.

Ed


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

My friend , his wife and I went out Sat afternoon. I didn't expect much but I was suprised. We shot two in the first 15 minutes , then decided to let the dogs run them longer to see if the rabbits would bust out of the brushy patches they were circleing in. Most of them would hole before leaving the biars but a few ran into the open . We got 4 rabbits one of which my dog caught . He sure was proud of himself . 14 rabbits sighted and alot of short runs but still fun.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Good deal JD. How was the scenting?


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Scenting was tough but my buddy's dog (jay) has a great nose , the cold snow just made a slower trail for him. My dog is longer legged so the 15" of snow doesn't slow him down .Jay would pick up the turns and Dodge would lead the lines keeping things moving. All in all they're a nice pair to hunt with. I could be a bit partial though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Anything we jummped has been 10 feet from the hole. Hope this stuff crusts over or we get a good thaw soon. The dogs aren't very happy with me :sad:


----------



## SingleShooter (Dec 13, 2007)

We had a hard time yesterday with all the snow too. Had one Rabbit come out and it looked like it was swimming in the snow, couldnt hardly move at all. Seen plenty of tracks they just didnt go far from the hole. Good thing is theres a nice rabbit population if you can catch em out on a good day.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Anything we jummped has been 10 feet from the hole. Hope this stuff crusts over or we get a good thaw soon. The dogs aren't very happy with me :sad:


 
WOW! you read my mind. I went yesterday afternoon and didn't even let the dog out because of the deep snow. My buddy Aaron played beagle. The one rabbit we saw came after Aaron jumped on a pile for what seemed like forever and ran down a hole less than 10 yards from the pile.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Well Acts, I live in the northwestern corner of Jackson County, one mile from Calhoun and 2 miles from Eaton, so we are probably not too far apart.


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Well Acts, I live in the northwestern corner of Jackson County, one mile from Calhoun and 2 miles from Eaton, so we are probably not too far apart.


I'm in Dimondale. It's a fancy way of saying Southwest Lansing. I do hunt a good bit in the Mason area as well. My main spot for bunnies got turned into a water treatment facility near the airport though. Sure wish that never happened. If you ever need another guy/dog let me know.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Used to play pool there on a league and fish at the dam in Diamondale. We'll have to go for a walk in the woods someday


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> Used to play pool there on a league and fish at the dam in Diamondale. We'll have to go for a walk in the woods someday


The dam was removed two years ago. The fishing has not been as good there. I used to tear up the Walleye there! It is still great for catfish though! The bigger the bluegill the better. The cats can't resist them.


----------

